# Could I have this?



## Guest (Oct 23, 1999)

I just found this message board and I think it's great. I've been having alot of health problems lately, and have a friend who has fibro and was wondering if this could be my problem. I ache all over when I get up in the morning, but it gets better as the day goes on. When I first step down on my feet, they feel like I've been walking on them all day..I always seem to be tired but I'm a single mom that works full time so I've always kind of accepted that. I don't have alot of trouble going to sleep (I get up at 4:30 am) but I do wake up every night several times..always around the same time. But what's really got me going crazy is this burning sensation on my tongue. It started about a year and a half ago. It comes and goes. Sometimes it aches or burns so bad I can't stand to have my mouth shut. Then I get small white bumps on the end of my tongue that become very sore. I can't figure out if it is related to the weather, what I eat, or allergies of some kind. Does any of this make sense? I was told several years ago that I didn't have arthritis, but then why the constant ache? I'm only 39 and have felt this way for at least the last 10 years. Down hill all the way...and I don't get much help from the doctors. Could fibro possibly be my problem?


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Welcome LindWen, It does sound like you might. I used to wake up about the same time every nite too until I started taking Benadryl to help me sleep. The less sound sleep you have, the more you will ache. The low pressure or change in pressure seems to affect it too. My feet always hurt to step down on them first thing in the a.m. too. They especially pull in the achilles heel area. My hands hurt too. The best way to figure out if you have it is to go to a Rheumatologist. The Arthritis Foundation puts out a pamphlet on it too, that tells you about it and shows you where the sore trigger-points are. Some of those tender points are on the soft tissue areas on the inside of the knees and elbows, on either side of the ankles, above the breastbone, at the base of the skull, back of the shoulders/scapular area, just above the buttocks, at the base of the thumbs just above the wrists, etc.. When you press on these areas, it feels like you are pressing on bruises, even though there are none there. I'm not sure what the tongue thing is, but it might have something to do with allergies or candida; which are common in fibro pts.. There are many good books out there about fibro that discuss this. Good luck and of course if you do a search on this BB or on the web, you may find out a lot more about fibro. Good luck to you, and keep us posted on what you find out, or if you have any more questions.------------------


----------

